# Missing Driver



## cofhunt (Oct 11, 2004)

I just recently reinstalled vista ultimate to 64 bit and i have a "base system device" which I can't figure out what it is. I don't want to put a bunch of crappy drivers on my computer for no reason so I am trying to figure out what it is. Plus dell only provides support for the 32bit vista.

I have vista ultimate 64 bit.
I am using a dell inspiron 1520.
In the device manager it says

PCI bus 3, Device 1, Function 3

Additionally its device instance path is
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_12\4&351F8F49&0&0BF0

and its hardware ids are as follows
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_01F11028&REV_12
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_01F11028
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&CC_0880

Physical device object name
\Device\NTPNP_PCI0024

If someone could tell me what this device is and what driver I need it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this looks like a dell mini pci wifi card http://www.pcidatabase.com/search.php?device_search_str=1180&device_search=Search


----------



## cofhunt (Oct 11, 2004)

that can't be it because I bought my dell with the intel wireless n card. I have my intel wireless wifi link 4965agn driver installed and working correctly and the broadcom 440x integrated controller for my wired ethernet all working correctly.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks like it may be the card reader.

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=224384


----------

